# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  infekcija

## šefika

Ovako prije 6tj sam rodila,kontrolu nisam još obavila.dr na godišnjem...
dojim isključivo...
Imam užasan (barem meni) "miris" iz rodnice,čak ga osječam dok sjedim...odvratno...
ali doslovno po ribi...odvratno
Može li to biti još uvijek čišćenje,s obzirom na žučkasti iscjedak ili je neka infekcija?ž
Niš me ne boli,ali mi je mokrača jako žuta i čuje se jako,ali ne po ribi---

Ako može neko pomoći,zahvaljujem!  :Kiss:

----------


## pino

Gago, tako sam i ja imala nakon prvog poroda. Imala sam neki iscjedak koji je bio pomalo i krvav a ponekad kao i zuckasto-zelenkast i jako "mirisljav", i trajalo mi je duze od dva mjeseca nakon poroda, a onda je ipak prestalo samo od sebe. Cesce pranje i to je to. Dobro se je i kontrolirat kod doktora, ali svakakvi iscjedki se desavaju.

----------


## šefika

ma strah me da nisam pokupila beštije u bolnici...a dr mi nema ...pa moram čekat...znam da lohije imaju svoj miris ali ovo se tek sad javilo pa mi je malo frka...stalno se perem ali je i dalje fuuj

----------


## Nina20

ja sam prije znala imati takve "mirisljave" iscjetke. u trudnoći i nakon poroda mislim da nisam imala. to je nekakva upala. ja sam za to dobila vaginalete.

----------


## šefika

evo jutros nije tako...
možda su hormoni li još uvijek čišćenja...
čitam na nekoj srpskoj stranici da može od hormona biti čudan miris koji se tokom dana uslijed znojenja pojačava...tako ispada i  meni...
uzet ću one tanke dnevne uloške i mazat se gospinom travom dok se dr ne vrati

strah me jer je moja sestra u bolnici pokupila neku kožnu bolest imala je neke smeđe flekove po nogama ali sve cure u sobi...
A doduše u bolnici nisu imali posteljine pa smo i mi bile cijelo vrijeme na istoj...nisu mijenjali..

----------


## elin

Gago, moj glas za infekciju, ja bi išla provjeriti.

----------


## šefika

:Razz:  

više ne smrdi,barem ne danas...
hvala ti ali dr mi ne radi a drugima ne idem ni pod razno...  :Wink:

----------


## matsa

> evo jutros nije tako...
> možda su hormoni li još uvijek čišćenja...
> čitam na nekoj srpskoj stranici da može od hormona biti čudan miris koji se tokom dana uslijed znojenja pojačava...tako ispada i  meni...


meni isto tako. stalno iscjedak, a kad se oznojim, jos nekako jače smrdi. ne mogu reći da je po ribi, ali osjećam da je neugodan miris. nije kao prije trudnoće i poroda. pripsiujem to manjku menstruacije, estrogena, vaginalne flore i dobrih bakterija, pa sigurno se nešto naselilo, ali nekako se ne brinem. mislim da nije ništa strašno...

----------


## šefika

ma baš mi je tako...moram se stalno prat,,,nije da se inače ne perem,ali sad.........................
uglavnom stvar je vjerojatno da je još uvijek sve friško...

----------


## matsa

i ja isto. a kako mislim da bi dnevni ulošci samo pogoršali stvar, onda mijenjam gaćice dva, tri puta dnevno...

----------

